

Chrome market-share hits new overnight high of 1.57% - DabAsteroid
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?sample=21&qprid=43&qpcustom=Chrome+0.2

======
DabAsteroid
At this rate, Chrome would achieve 20% market-share in (20-1.48)/(1.57-1.48) =
206 days.

